# Has anyone used the Stork Kilinik, Denmark?



## Wdsy (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm a 41 year-old single British woman looking for AI from an anonymous donor. I've been recomended to the Stork Klinik in Copenhagen by a friend of a friend of a friend but I'm keen to hear any about first-hand experiences. I have a telephone interview with them on Thursday (18th June) to discuss the prelims. I had hoped to find a Spanish clinic that could help me as I am very Spanish looking (very dark hair, olive skin and dark eyes) and currently work in Spain - but the only one to return my calls only treat women under 40.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Wdsy, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Sorry I don't have any experinece with the clinic in question but if you check out the treatment abroad boards you might find some information or even reviews about them:

*Treatment Outside The UK ~ *  CLICK HERE

Here are some more links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Single Women ~ *   CLICK HERE  

*TTC over 40 ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Wdsy, from memory I think Papillon was treated in Denmark as a single woman - you might try to send her a PM - I don't recall which clinic she was using and I'm not sure she is posting much at present.  Think she is successfully pregnant however!    You could also try posting on the IUI thread under the Single Women's board as perhaps one of the other single ladies has done some research about Danish clinics.  

A-Mx


----------

